# Minky - Looking For A Forever Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Minky
Breed: Domestic Short Haired
Sex: Female
Age: 1
Neutered: Yes



History & Recommendations:

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Minky is still looking for a forever home 



HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Minky has now found a forever home :thumbup:

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

